# Do you plan on skiing anywhere new this season????



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey All,

I hope everybody is having a good Labor Day.  Are there any ski areas that you've never visited that you're planning on visiting this season?  I want to try out Plattekill and Magic in the east.  Out west there are so many different places I want to visit.  Primariliy Utah, and Interior British Columbia.  Last season was a great season for me in terms of ski days and vert but I didn't hit one new place.  So one of my goals this season is to ski a few new places in the East and West..anybody else???


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to hit Wildcat for a day and I definitely want to get to Tux this year. I've been saying it for 4 yrs but one of my friends always bails. Hopefully this is the year...


----------



## Terry (Sep 3, 2007)

Sugarbush for the AZ gathering, maybe MRG the same weekend. Tuckermans is definately in the plans next spring also. Other than that, I will play it by ear. What happens, happens.I will be skiing somewhere every weekend from mid Nov till may!


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2007)

Whiteface is on the to-do list for this season.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 3, 2007)

Definitely Whiteface. I've put it aside for too long. Possibly Greek Peak as well.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Whiteface is on the to-do list for this season.




Excellent choice.

The Slides aren't open much, but, generally speaking, if you can go later in the season you'll have a better chance of skiing them.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

Mammoth for out west...
Cannon for east...


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 3, 2007)

Saddleback
Mount Snow


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2007)

Saddleback


----------



## RISkier (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to try Sugarbush, Cannon, and Wildcat this year.  I'd be very surprised if we make it to all 3.  We're tentatively planning to go to Utah again and will likely do a Cottonwoods Canyons tour.  Snowbird, Brighton, and Solitude would be new areas for us.  I suspect we'd really like Solitude so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 3, 2007)

Burke and Magic possibly MRG or Tux if I can't convince  the Bros. to try skiing again


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2007)

smuggs and MRG,are on my list.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2007)

Berkshire East and Magic.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Berkshire East and Magic.



Nice picks. When there's abundant natural snow, these two are the best in Mass and Southern Vermont (south of Killington) respectively. They seem similar to me. I skied them a week apart once last winter got started:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2007)

Sugarbush, even though I've technically been to Sugarbush north I was skiing with my beginner wife and never made it off the Inverness chair and I've never been to south.  I need to get there this year and ski off the Castlerock chair that I've heard so much about here.  I'm also hoping to get up to Whiteface this year as well.


----------



## millerm277 (Sep 3, 2007)

Definitely going to:

Magic
Ascutney

Hoping to go to:

Hidden Valley
Whiteface
Gore
Sugarbush
EDIT: forgot Ragged, would like to try there if there's decent snow this year. (I don't have a huge amount of confidence in their snowmaking).


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice picks. When there's abundant natural snow, these two are the best in Mass and Southern Vermont (south of Killington) respectively. They seem similar to me. I skied them a week apart once last winter got started:



The videos are part of what got me interested. Plus they are relatively close. BE is just over an hour and Magic is in the 2 hr range. Hopefuly I can work it out with an AZ trip.

Here's to snow early and often!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 3, 2007)

Places with a high probability.
  1) Magic
  2) Mt. Ellen. I did Lincoln Peak and Castlerock this past winter, I want to go up there for a couple of days and do both. 

50/50 chance
  1) Loon but only on a weekday
  2) MRG. Maybe on my Sugarbush trip.

I'd like to but doubtful.
  1) Beast
  2) Whiteface
  3) Smuggs


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to try Cannon this season.  Magic also sounds like a good place to try after a nice snowfall.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 4, 2007)

Smuggs and MRG
Those are the only major holes on my NE list.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tremblant, Sugarbush, and MRG


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh another that I'm considering as it's close by and cheap.  Black Mountain, NH.  Anyone ever ski there? Opinions?


----------



## bluishgreen (Sep 4, 2007)

After changing jobs to a place with more time off, I'm hoping to take advantage and try two places out West this year:
--I'm definitely hitting Banff in early March, trying Lake Louise and Sunshine Village.  Possibly a day trip over to Kicking Horse, but I don't want to spread myself too thin over just one week.
--I'm still undecided on the other trip--I usually hit Vail/BC late Jan/early Feb, but I'm thinking of forgoing that for either the Cottonwood Canyon circuit in Utah or Steamboat, neither of which I've tried before.

I don't think I'm hitting anything new in the East, but maybe hitting one or two that I haven't been to in several years, so it'll at least feel new, like MRG, Gunstock, or (if they're open this year) Tenney.  Does anyone know the status of Tenney?

michael


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll probally hit up Blue knob in PA sometime this year.  There may be a day trip to Gore in January when the wifey and I are up at Whiteface.  We will be doing a trip out to CO in march, not sure where we're going yet but Crested Butte was mentioned at the end of last years trip.


----------



## bluishgreen (Sep 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh another that I'm considering as it's close by and cheap.  Black Mountain, NH.  Anyone ever ski there? Opinions?



Black Mt is great--as old school as it gets.  It's an older, mom-and-pop-type place, so as long as you aren't hung-up on vertical drop stats or having the latest/fastest lifts, it's great.  No lift lines or having to look over your shoulder all the time on the way down, even on weekends.  And cheap, especially for a family.

I always feel a bit guilty when going to Wildcat, driving by Jackson (which is why I take the Rt-2 way there now, rather than Rt-302). ;-)


----------



## shpride (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't have any particular areas that I am hoping to ski, but I want to try and get a place in Ct. so I can cross that state off my list.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2007)

Zakopane in Poland, with any luck.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh another that I'm considering as it's close by and cheap.  Black Mountain, NH.  Anyone ever ski there? Opinions?



i go here a couple of times per year. i only go after or during a big storm. sun junks up the snow fast. if its a deep pow day and a weekend or holiday week, do yourself a favor and exit the traffic jam going to the big areas and check it out. lots of fun little shots all over (need deep snow to really have fun here though).


----------



## kingslug (Sep 4, 2007)

Sugarbush, which I can't believe I never hit. Montana would be great if I can get a good deal. And maybe another CO hill, A basin, Loveland.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 4, 2007)

Hopefully, MRG.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm going to be home in either late november, or early december. I want to go somewhere I've never gone before, but has decent snow coverage to still be fun. Really leaning towards Whiteface, but who knows if they'll have enough snow or even be open yet.


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope to ski Cannon this year as well as Sutton.  I added Orford, Owl's Head, Yawgoo Valley to my list last year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully a new place in the Poconos, maybe Blue.  Also I'm hoping to try a Berkshires area, and maybe Stowe, if I'm up that way.  Plus I'll try to ski another Catskills area besided Belleayre or Hunter.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 5, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> I'm going to be home in either late november, or early december. I want to go somewhere I've never gone before, but has decent snow coverage to still be fun. Really leaning towards Whiteface, but who knows if they'll have enough snow or even be open yet.




Unless there is a dump I would head to jay.  It wont be good up here till mid january 

I am heading to Big Sky in late march for a week.


----------



## derek (Sep 5, 2007)

smuggs, cannon


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 5, 2007)

I think my liftserved menu is going to be rather bland this year.  I am hoping to get a few more new BC tours in this season.  Maybe some on the franconias,  the Northern Presi's,  Double Barrel, some other goodies.

I


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Zakopane in Poland, with any luck.


 
I hear the Slovak side is cheaper and less crowded.

Me, I'm planning on Whiteface/Gore


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 6, 2007)

On a powder day, or the day or two or three after a powder day; Black Mountain of NH is the place to be.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2007)

eatskisleep said:


> On a powder day, or the day or two or three after a powder day; Black Mountain of NH is the place to be.




that confirms it for me.  I will try Black Mountain and resist the urge to go to Wildcat.


----------



## Beez (Sep 9, 2007)

Since PA and NY offer a 4th grade snowpass which entitles your 9 year old to free lift tickets at various mountains, I plan to try some new places.  I'd like to hit up Blue, Elk, Hunter and Belleayre


----------



## JD (Sep 9, 2007)

Cold Hollows, Breadloafs, Clark Mtn.  Woodard traverse.  Big and Little J.  Hopefully Taconics...Dorset, Myuric, Equiniox...if southern VT gets good snow again.


----------



## jimskime (Sep 9, 2007)

Kicking Horse and Big Sky


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

bump

no resorts in my plans, but I'll be real disappointed in myself if I don't put the Marker Dukes to good use at least a couple of days in BC areas.

if I were to be looking to get somewhere new, some Quebec areas would appeal to me.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

I really want to get to Saddleback.
But I say that every year.


----------



## playoutside (Jul 17, 2009)

This year I'm hoping to add significantly to my total ski area list.  Current count is 61 and I'd like to add 10 of the little ones I've missed.  Most likey candidates:

Nashoba
Ward Hill
Whaleback
Pats Peak
McIntyre
Dartmouth Skiway
Butternut
Bradford
Mohawk
King Pine
Queechee
Tuxedo Ridge

El Nino could seriously muck with this plan.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 17, 2009)

For next winter:

I haven't  been to Magic since the early 70's.  If they're open, I'd like to catch it on a midweek powder day.

Everything else on my list is in the west.   If my employment and business travel plan goes as planned and is Colorado-centric, I'm getting an Epic Pass and leaving gear out there.  I've never been to Beaver Creek, A-Basin, or Keystone.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 18, 2009)

Someplace in New Hamster, I have never skied anyplace in that state.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

maybe Spring mountain..


----------



## tcharron (Jul 18, 2009)

I will, come hell or high water, get to Jay Peak.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 18, 2009)

I've milled around a fantasy trip to Las Lenas to kick the season off early, but that's a remote possibility and from a cost standpoint I might as well wait for early snow somewhere in N. America. I'm rethinking taking trips with the ski club as well, since I have the flexibility to chase some weather and optimize conditions when I ski. I'll head out west again, not sure where at this point. I plan to get back to WF this year, having missed it last season and want to get up to ME to ski SL and Saddleback.  Sadly, the wishlist always dwarfs the reality list. But hey, shoot for the stars, settle for the moon.


----------



## Zand (Jul 18, 2009)

Definites:

Jay
Sunday River

Most likely:

Bretton Woods
Attitash
Wildcat
Black NH
Bolton

Really want to, but probably not this year:

Sugarloaf
Saddleback


----------



## speden (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm thinking I have to take the family to Mount Sunapee this year.  It's about the only big area in southern NH we haven't been to yet.  I keep thinking it will be crowded, overpriced, or otherwise sucky in some way, but I'm curious to see what it's like.  One of my son's school buddies says it's great, but who knows what a fifth grader considers great.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2009)

speden said:


> I'm thinking I have to take the family to Mount Sunapee this year.  It's about the only big area in southern NH we haven't been to yet.  I keep thinking it will be crowded, overpriced, or otherwise sucky in some way, but I'm curious to see what it's like.  One of my son's school buddies says it's great, but who knows what a fifth grader considers great.



I have a close friend with a house on the lake so I get there once in a while.  As you might expect, Sunapee is "Okemo-lite".  Excellent operations with competent grooming and snowmaking.  The definitive Boston day tripper intermediate/family destination.  Jammed on weekends with metro-Boston day trip traffic.  Midweek, it's deserted.   Go on a Sunday or holiday Monday rather than a Saturday.  New Hampshire school vacation week is one week later than Massachusetts so midweek Presidents Week is probably bearable.  Keep your eyes out for discount deals to control costs and brown bag your food.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2009)

I sort of want to try Gore sometime..it looks like an easy drive from PA and occasionally they get dumped on harder than VT..plus lift tickets are pretty reasonable for a 2k+ hill


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 19, 2009)

I plan to makes some turns at White Face.   I would also like to add Sugarbush.  My daughter is in her last year at Norwich and I would like to make some turns there before she moves on.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 20, 2009)

Probable- Saddleback

Possible- Sugarbush, Mad River Glen, Stowe, Jay Peak


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 20, 2009)

would like to get to Whiteface and make some turns with HPD...wanted to last winter too but work kept me out west more than in the east.  Other places on the wish list would include Telluride, Taos, Silverton, Crested Butte and AK/Coastal BC in a chopper...but not likely any of them will happen.


----------



## speden (Jul 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> As you might expect, Sunapee is "Okemo-lite".  Excellent operations with competent grooming and snowmaking.  The definitive Boston day tripper intermediate/family destination.  Jammed on weekends with metro-Boston day trip traffic.  Midweek, it's deserted.



That actually sounds better than I was thinking it would be.  I will definitely not attempt to go there on a Saturday unless the weather is bad (like bitterly cold, which seems to keep the crowds away).  In looking at the Sunapee trail map, it kind of looks like quite a few of the trails are not particularly long.  But can't really tell without trying them I guess.

Which reminds me, I also want to try Ragged Mountain this season.  They seem to have an abundance of long top to bottom trails.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2009)

speden said:


> That actually sounds better than I was thinking it would be.  I will definitely not attempt to go there on a Saturday unless the weather is bad (like bitterly cold, which seems to keep the crowds away).  In looking at the Sunapee trail map, it kind of looks like quite a few of the trails are not particularly long.  But can't really tell without trying them I guess.
> 
> Which reminds me, I also want to try Ragged Mountain this season.  They seem to have an abundance of long top to bottom trails.


Depending on the weekend, Sundays are OK in the morning...the afternoons get crowded and skied-off with the NH residents taking advantage of the Sunday PM discount.  Nice thing is that a strong intermediate can handle just about any of the groomers and there is a lot of space.

I'd like to get back to Ragged this season, hopefully more than once or twice.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sort of want to try Gore sometime..it looks like an easy drive from PA and occasionally they get dumped on harder than VT..plus lift tickets are pretty reasonable for a 2k+ hill



From here, Gore's probably about the same distance as S Vt, but straight up 87


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2009)

Telluride 2/13-2/20 is in the bag. Ski club emailed the trips and I decided it was a decent deal and a few friends that I ski with are going as well.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 24, 2009)

Jay for me. I gotta get there this season.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

verbier.

well, i say that every year, but, maybe this year is the year.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 25, 2009)

I would love to get back up to Gore. A lot has happened since I was last there over 10 years ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> verbier.
> 
> well, i say that every year, but, maybe this year is the year.



you go to Europe most every year correct?


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2009)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2009)

Stowe.  We tried to ski it a couple of years ago.  We walked into the lodge but got fully shut out by icing and wind holds.  

Keeping fingers crossed for Chile next summer.  Definitely up in the air.


----------



## snafu (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugarbush
Stowe
Jay Peak

Hopefully at least one of these...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 27, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Jay for me. I gotta get there this season.


Let me know when you do, would enjoy meeting you and showing you around. Not sure I'll get to Whiteface this season, but it has been on the list. If I could find some cheap lodging and tickets and do a multi-day, it would probably be worth the drive. 

As every year, I'll put in my nod to Smuggs (yet again) as the one area I absolutely need to make happen. And unlike past years, I am not going to wait for the "right" day to make it happen. Though I really would like to give the place a shot when all options are on the table.


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope to ski some in Vermont and will be signing up for this trip to Revelstoke.

http://www.bssc.com/index.cfm/page/Ski-Revelstoke,-British-Columbia,-Canada/cdid/15883/pid/10226


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 27, 2009)

aveski2000 said:


> Hope to ski some in Vermont and will be signing up for this trip to Revelstoke.
> 
> http://www.bssc.com/index.cfm/page/Ski-Revelstoke,-British-Columbia,-Canada/cdid/15883/pid/10226



I went cat skiing there in 2000, Cat Powder...Mount Mackenzie is a helluva great hill.  The ski down from the top at the end of the day was brutal on tired legs.  I'd love to go back and ski it lift serviced.


----------



## jimskime (Jul 28, 2009)

If I don't ski Utah this winter I'll go to Revelstoke and Kicking Horse.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you go to Europe most every year correct?




yeah, for one reason or another.  i prefer skiing there to the west.  just a personal preference.  (there's a separate thread on this topic, i know.)


----------



## KingM (Jul 29, 2009)

I try to ski somewhere new every winter. This year it's going to be Killington. It's only an hour away, yet I've never been, if you can believe it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> yeah, for one reason or another.  i prefer skiing there to the west.  just a personal preference.  (there's a separate thread on this topic, i know.)



no need to explain your preference, I think it's pretty darn cool


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been trying to hit Middlebury for four years now.  It's just to dang out of the way!


----------



## billski (Jul 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> that confirms it for me. I will try Black Mountain and resist the urge to go to Wildcat.


 
It's funny how that works. Each time I hit Black on a powder day, I begin the day with regrets that I didn't go bigger. Then I remember the feeding frenzies at Wildcat on a powder day. By the end of the day at Black, I have consistently had the best day, most fun and absolutely no regrets.  Weekday powder day at Black is ecstasy - a private reserve with private service; unparalleled.


----------



## KingM (Jul 29, 2009)

billski said:


> I've been trying to hit Middlebury for four years now.  It's just to dang out of the way!



That's a fun little place, nicely run, inexpensive, and the setting is beautiful. Not many trails, but what they've got is pretty good. What you should do is stay in the Mad River Valley, ski a couple of days at the Bush, a day at Mad River and then head down to Middlebury. It's only about a half hour from here.


----------



## aveski2000 (Jul 30, 2009)

May head to Chamonix with a group from Portland, instead of Revelstoke. It's either one or the other.


----------



## bousquet19 (Aug 12, 2009)

Plannng a trip to Saddleback-Sugarloaf this year.  'Never skied in Maine (yet).  Looks incredible!


Woody


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2009)

billski said:


> It's funny how that works. Each time I hit Black on a powder day, I begin the day with regrets that I didn't go bigger. Then I remember the feeding frenzies at Wildcat on a powder day. By the end of the day at Black, I have consistently had the best day, most fun and absolutely no regrets.  Weekday powder day at Black is ecstasy - a private reserve with private service; unparalleled.



I would put Mt. Abram in that same class. I'd go as far as saying the terrain is a bit better as well.  More consistent pitch anyhow, but not as many cliff drops.


----------



## gores95 (Aug 14, 2009)

Figured I would add to this old thread.

We are heading to Aspen/Snowmass this January.  I have skied CO several times but never those areas.  Looking forward to it but not the lift ticket prices!!!


----------



## x10003q (Aug 17, 2009)

Elk Mtn and hopefully Hickory (NY near Gore) and Magic.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably not this year (or next year for that matter also)  After that the kids should be both old enough and skilled enough to start exploring new places once again


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 18, 2009)

East: Saddleback - just about the only major Eatern area I haven't skied at
West: Alta - to be part of the legend

Jackson Hole will have to wait another year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Jackson Hole will have to wait another year.



It will still be there..


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 19, 2009)

gores95 said:


> Figured I would add to this old thread.
> 
> We are heading to Aspen/Snowmass this January.  I have skied CO several times but never those areas.  Looking forward to it but not the lift ticket prices!!!



Years ago we used to go to Aspen all the time.  At that time they used to sell tickets up front (by a certain date) at a good discount.  Don't know if they still do it but it would be worth your time to check it out.  Have fun, it's still my all time favorite resort..

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Years ago we used to go to Aspen all the time.  At that time they used to sell tickets up front (by a certain date) at a good discount.  Don't know if they still do it but it would be worth your time to check it out.  Have fun, it's still my all time favorite resort..
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I like Aspen.  My mom used to winter at Snowmass for a bunch of years before moving on to Park City.  Highlands is my favorite part of the resort.   There are lots of pockets of Snowmass that always entertained the hell out of me, too.  My beef with the place is that it doesn't get all that much snow by western standards.   Ajax can have a pretty firm surface by western standards from all the skier traffic for the amount of snow they get.  The steeper stuff can be pretty thin in January.  You don't have the best odds on finding powder.   Can't beat the town, though.   It's the best destination ski town in North America.   Nothing else comes close.   Even on a beer budget, it's great people watching.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

My friend in Montana is gonna be in Utah in late February so I might join him..the entire state of Utah is new to me.  I hear that Hickory is reopening so maybe a combined Hickory/Gore trip..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm headed to Salt Lake this winter sometime. I've hit all the places in the big and little canyons as well as the Park City area, so I'm going to try and get to Powder Mountain and Snow Basin.


----------



## faceplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Hickory


on the way to Gore


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It will still be there..



But, I'll be a year older when I do...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> But, I'll be a year older when I do...



I'm heading to Jackson Hole the 2nd week of January..my 7th trip there..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my buddies from high school moved out to Lake Tahoe a few years ago... He went out to ski for a season and never left... I want to go visit him... I don't know if I'll come back... 

-w


----------



## legalskier (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely Magic.


----------



## billski (Sep 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> One of my buddies from high school moved out to Lake Tahoe a few years ago... He went out to ski for a season and never left... I want to go visit him... I don't know if I'll come back...
> 
> -w



hint: the "smaller" areas in tahoe (i.e., Alpine Gardens), ski as good or better than the "name brands" (i.e., Heavenly, Squaw, etc.) and are more substantial than most east coast areas.

For some reason Northstar is the resort people love to hate.  I didn't get there so I can't comment.

p.s., go for authentic Mexican in Truckee - Casa Baeza.  Just like mom makes.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

faceplant said:


> Hickory
> 
> 
> on the way to Gore



Enjoy Hickory!  I used to ski there growing up and when the snow is good, there are very few places like it.  Just HANG ON when the lift op pulls the release and the grip engages the haul rope on the upper poma!  Lazy poma riding there may very well have you singing soprano for an extended period of time afterwards


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 2, 2009)

billski said:


> p.s., go for authentic Mexican in Truckee - Casa Baeza.  Just like mom makes.



But my Mom is German......

Since its all new to me here it goes-
Firsts: Gore, Jay, SL
Return: Stowe and WF

with a steady diet of Blue for all other days (and nights)

Hopefully next year we'll get out west. I remember skiing bridger back in the early 90's. That place was pretty cool. To bad I was clueless (maybe still am;-) )


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Enjoy Hickory!  I used to ski there growing up and when the snow is good, there are very few places like it.  Just HANG ON when the lift op pulls the release and the grip engages the haul rope on the upper poma!  Lazy poma riding there may very well have you singing soprano for an extended period of time afterwards



Oh man I could go for one of those snow years where the little guys do well.  One of those years you don't have to depend upon the big boys.  Places like Hickory, West, Middlebury, Suicide Six, Dartmouth, Whaleback et al are a blast with good snow cover.  Definately easier on the wallet as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

billski said:


> hint: the "smaller" areas in tahoe (i.e., Alpine Gardens), ski as good or better than the "name brands" (i.e., Heavenly, Squaw, etc.) and are more substantial than most east coast areas.
> 
> For some reason Northstar is the resort people love to hate.  I didn't get there so I can't comment.
> 
> p.s., go for authentic Mexican in Truckee - Casa Baeza.  Just like mom makes.



Alpine Meadows?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2009)

I spent a day hiking around northstar. It looks pretty flat to me....maybe not as bad as it's hyped to be. 


Sugar Bowl looks pretty good....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I spent a day hiking around northstar. It looks pretty flat to me....maybe not as bad as it's hyped to be.
> 
> 
> Sugar Bowl looks pretty good....



Northstar is apparently the place the Jibhonks like the best...one PASR is out there now living the dream..I think in Truckee..

I might hit up Mountain Creek this season...it's probably a little like Blue mountain..lots of SPORES..definitely sometime when I am in the Newton area..


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2009)

I won a bona-fide 3-day, 4-night ski trip for two this next season out west, from a bona-fide ski operator. Anybody want to be my friend now?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 7, 2009)

just made the arrangements for the x-mas family ski trip this winter....and it's someplace new.  will be heading to Les Carroz d'Arâches in the french alps, between geneva and chamonix.  family friendly, small, relaxed, with tons of activities for the kids and an authentic village for the wife, while also being part of the giant Grand Massif ski domain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

billski said:


> I won a bona-fide 3-day, 4-night ski trip for two this next season out west, from a bona-fide ski operator. Anybody want to be my friend now?



Where and can the trip be extended?  3 days is a pretty short trip out west..


----------



## bigbog (Sep 7, 2009)

*..VT if anywhere...*

No, but might make it over into VT at some point..later in winter.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------



## foofy (Nov 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> just made the arrangements for the x-mas family ski trip this winter....and it's someplace new.  will be heading to Les Carroz d'Arâches in the french alps, between geneva and chamonix.  family friendly, small, relaxed, with tons of activities for the kids and an authentic village for the wife, while also being part of the giant Grand Massif ski domain.



You'll have a great time.  Don't miss a visit to Samoens, perhaps for dinner (great restaurants).  Another highlight is the Cascade trail http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Massif#Classic_cascades_run including the refuge lunch which involves a ride up via snowmobile - they drag you behind it with ropes, like waterskiing - hysterically fun!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 4, 2009)

foofy said:


> You'll have a great time.  Don't miss a visit to Samoens, perhaps for dinner (great restaurants).  Another highlight is the Cascade trail http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Massif#Classic_cascades_run including the refuge lunch which involves a ride up via snowmobile - they drag you behind it with ropes, like waterskiing - hysterically fun!





wow!  didn't expect any feedback....awesome.  thanks!!


----------



## prisnah (Nov 4, 2009)

Sure do.

I plan on getting to Shawnee Peak a few times this year since it's super close now. Also will try and get to Wildcat and Cannon a few times.

Not new but I really think I'll be up at Saddleback quite a bit this year.....if the wife will go for it anyway, but hey, at least she can't complain about the cost....that place is CHEAP.


----------



## xfactor58 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hopefully heading out to park city in Salt Lake sometime in February. Originaly wanted to go to Breck in CO but utah looks a little more apealing.

Anyone have any expirience at Park City?


----------



## hobbes (Nov 7, 2009)

Planning to try Magic in southern Vermont at least 1 day this year.  Since I live in NC, I might actually try Beech and Sugar for the first time ... if you call those mountains!


----------



## amf (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow... this is kinda like keeping  ol' GSS alive... mebbe rename it the GSS Memorial Thread!

But on topic, I'm  looking forward to Whitefish (TRFKBM - the resort formerly known as Big Mtn), Steamboat, & possibly Winter Park. With any luck, I'll get to Bolton Valley. All this assumes my knees hold out.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 8, 2009)

New for me...

ME- Saddleback
NH- New stuff on MW, GoS, Oakes Gulf, Great Gulf
VT- MRG(finally!), Camels Hump, Mansfield
MA- Jiminy Peak, Ski Ward, T-Bolt, Petersburg Pass
QC- Le Massif


----------

